# iPod-Motiv



## Homie25 (28. März 2006)

Hi Leute,

hat jemand vielleicht ein gutes Motiv für mich auf Lager, mit dem ich für eine Party den Ipod Style gestalten Kann?

Motiv sollte in jedem Fall in einer guten Auflösung vorliegen. Habe Schon die ganzen Photodienste wie photocase.de und sxc.hu abgesucht aber nichts passendes gefunden. Außerdem habe ich auch skins.be durchforstet aber wieder nichts.

Hat jemand vielleicht vor seinem geistigen Auge ein passendes Motiv parat?(männlich oder weiblich ist egal, nur dynamisch sollte es sein)

/// edit by Markus: verschoben in die Creative Lounge - passt thematisch besser. 
/// Bei Problemen bei der Umsetzung kann gern ein Thread im PS-Forum eröffnet werden.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. April 2006)

Hi,
ich glaub hier versteht keiner was du mit iPod Style meinst und auch nicht wie das für eine Party umgesetzt werden soll, also willst du das für einen Flyer oder wie?

Gruß


----------

